# What if...



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (1 Apr 2016)

What if Rick Astley gave you up?
What if Bruce Springsteen had been born outside the USA?
What if Dolly Parton worked 8 to 6?
What if Kylie actually did get you out of her head?
What if everything Bryan Adams does, he does it for someone else?
What if R. Kelly wasn't sure he could fly?
What if the Rolling Stones could get all the satisfaction they wanted?
What if Bob Geldof liked Mondays?
What if Whitney Houston didn't want to dance with anybody?
What if Meatloaf would do anything for love, INCLUDING that?
What if M.C. Hammer let you touch 'this'?


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Apr 2016)

Are you a Doctor of theology Mike?

It reads like an exhortation at the beginning of a sermon to grab the attention of the heathen masses and get down with the kids before moving onto the serious business of moral instruction and godliness


----------



## zozo (1 Apr 2016)

What if they knew what to do with the drunken sailor??


----------



## Mick.Dk (1 Apr 2016)

- and what if Limahl actually Ended the story.......


----------



## zozo (1 Apr 2016)

Or what if Fred wasn't to sexy?


----------



## Andy D (1 Apr 2016)

What if Eminem isn't the real slim shady?


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (1 Apr 2016)

What if they discovered a *second* Chesney Hawkes?


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Apr 2016)

...Just...What If...!!!


----------



## zozo (1 Apr 2016)

What if Troi liked your post??


----------



## parotet (3 Apr 2016)

What if we knew the cause of BBA in planted tanks? 
What if we knew how much CO2 is needed in our tanks?
What if we knew how much light is too much light?
What if we knew what is good flow?
What if setting up a tank like George Farmer does would be so easy as   it seems?
What if we knew where is Clive (aka Ceg4048), what is his job and why the Matrix is so interested in planted tanks?

... Have you ever though that UKAPS is based on these myths? 

Are you sure you want to know the answers? Which pill do you want to take?

Jordi


----------



## tmiravent (3 Apr 2016)

parotet said:


> What if we knew the cause of BBA in planted tanks?
> _easy one, water! try to grow without water!_
> 
> What if we knew how much CO2 is needed in our tanks?
> ...



cheers,


----------



## PARAGUAY (19 Jun 2016)

Dr Mike Oxgreen said:


> What if Rick Astley gave you up?
> What if Bruce Springsteen had been born outside the USA?
> What if Dolly Parton worked 8 to 6?
> What if Kylie actually did get you out of her head?
> ...



Crikey Mike your first line Rick Astley damn! didnt give it up and kept Paul Simon,Macca and Tom Odell off top spot in the charts


----------



## rebel (19 Jun 2016)

What if plants didn't need added co2?


----------



## Alex J (20 Jun 2016)

What if Donald Trump get's elected  U.S president


----------



## Chris Jackson (21 Jun 2016)

What if Victoria Beckham smiled?


----------



## Tomfish (24 Jun 2016)

What if what if we left the European union... Oh


----------



## tmiravent (24 Jun 2016)

One ideia to make music with politicians...


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jun 2016)

What if Nigel Farage becomes Foreign Secretary?


----------



## Alex J (25 Jun 2016)

what if Scotland becomes independent , how will they spend there foreign money in England


----------



## Nelson (26 Jun 2016)

What if the UK didn't actually leave the EU.
What if the Brexit campaign lied.
What if the Brexit campaign didn't actually think they would win and it was for their own political careers.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2016)

What if the brexit mob actually had a plan!!


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jun 2016)

What if Portugal won  Euro 2016............


----------



## Sk3lly (26 Jun 2016)

What if we stayed in the EU and didnt ever try to better ourselves...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jun 2016)

What if Nicola Sturgeon blocks  the UK leaving the EU.....


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jun 2016)

What if it's all just a storm in a tea cup and leaving paves the way for a new and prosperous democratic Europe free from the political meddling of unelected bureaucrats?


----------



## roadmaster (27 Jun 2016)

Troi said:


> Are you a Doctor of theology Mike?
> 
> It reads like an exhortation at the beginning of a sermon to grab the attention of the heathen masses and get down with the kids before moving onto the serious business of moral instruction and godliness



Followed directly by the passing of the collection plate.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2016)

What if we just all ignored the EU and just got back to fishy business


----------



## Soilwork (6 Jul 2016)

What if new trade dealings with the US enabled us to get access to fishy products without being ripped off!


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jul 2016)

Soilwork said:


> What if new trade dealings with the US enabled us to get access to fishy products without being ripped off!


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Jul 2016)

hogan53 said:


>


and what if Kessel made television sets the price of those lights would come down


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jul 2016)

hogan53 said:


> What if Portugal won  Euro 2016............


And they did!.................\\\\\\\\\\\//////////


----------



## tmiravent (10 Jul 2016)

Merci!

Enviado do meu B1-750 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Sep 2017)

hogan53 said:


> And they did!.................\\\\\\\\\\\//////////


I missed this one! was too happy celebrating the party, I think I have recovered now!!


----------

